# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Вниманию абонентов города Минска: работы на площадке Информационно-расчетного центра

## ByFly

В связи с проведением работ в автоматизированной системе комплексных расчетов за услуги электросвязи (АСКР-Э) города Минска не будет осуществляться прием платежей за услуги электросвязи и широкополосного доступа (byfly, ZALA) *с 23:30 27 февраля 2013 года до 06:00 28 февраля 2013 года*.
*Заранее приносим извинения за возможные неудобства.*
 [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

